
Ask HN: What are the things you've purchased that you're most glad about? - arikr
What are things you&#x27;ve purchased that have significantly contributed to your life - maybe they added to your happiness, or you&#x27;re otherwise really glad you made the purchase?
======
nwrk
Good headphones to block distractions/noise. Brings more tranquility into
everyday life and more work done. Recommendable
([https://www.jbl.com/wireless-
headphones/EVEREST+310.html](https://www.jbl.com/wireless-
headphones/EVEREST+310.html))

------
admay
My book bags. I put a lot of though and time into finding the perfect setup. I
have one that I use for daily commuting and hiking. I have another that I use
as a shooting range bag and weekend/short trip bag. Both fit my needs
perfectly and help to keep me organized without making me overthink what I'm
doing with my stuff.

------
canada_dry
A top quality down filled jacket.

Had always cheaped out on winter jackets until last year. Paid three times
what I normally would spend. Worth every damn cent. Toasty warm in -25C
winter. Super light weight, yet snug.

~~~
greenyoda
Would you mind sharing which jacket you got?

------
ilove_banh_mi
New reading glasses with a new prescription.

------
phaemon
An aeropress. Decent coffee almost as quick and easy as instant coffee.

------
cimmanom
An amazing mattress and pillows. Good sleep is priceless.

